
Blogging platform powered by Google drive? - _afsaar
Is there a blogging platform that is powered by Google drive ? I am thinking of making and open-source one.
======
joselitojunior
I dont think so. And i even can't wonder how the fuck thats going to work.
Uploading .md files?

~~~
_afsaar
It's pretty simple. Google drive has options for publish the content to web.
Rest I guess you can figure out.

